# Should I buy a drawing pad?



## Jackbeareer (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm thinking about buying a drawing pad for fun to draw stuff but I'm not sure if it's really worth it and what type is best for me, I currently use a mouse to draw things (Photoshop).
Anyone here have one or have used one to give me some advice?
Thanks!


----------



## PMMurphy (Feb 20, 2016)

Yes! drawing with mouse can cause tendonitis and arthritis problems if done frequently.


----------



## Jackbeareer (Feb 24, 2016)

PMMurphy said:


> Yes! drawing with mouse can cause tendonitis and arthritis problems if done frequently.


I didn't know that, thanks!

I found this video that made me kinda excited about getting one too so I think I might get one:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi Jack, up till 2 weeks ago I drew with a mouse for years and I can tell you 100% you wont regret buying a graphics tablet to draw with.
I bought the Wacom intous pro (the 1 in your video) for £300, the pen doesn't need batteries.
I saw last week Maplins are now selling them for £270
what ever you decide to get only buy WACOM


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

imho you should if you enjoy drawing. there is good ( free ) software available to simulate most mediums quite nicely so its also cheaper that way ( in a way ^^ )

i agree with meli on the wacom. prices rarely change on them and they are pricey but you wont regret it. i have an old intuos 3 which is about idk rly.. at least 6 to 7 years
old and it works ( and almost ) looks like day one.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I would love to have one, but currently don't have a laptop to hook it up to. Lol It's all sketch pad drawing for me!!


----------

